# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Overtijd

## karinaaa

hallo
ik heb een vraag ik ben bijna 1mnd overtijd en heb mijn regels niet.. ik heb een zwangerschaptest gedaan << negatief!
wat nu?
wat zou er schelen?
hoelang moet je wachten vooraleer je echt weet, dat je zwanger bent?
het is allemaal nieuw voor mij :Embarrassment: 
dus graag wat uitleg aub.
alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Karinaaa,

Uitstel van menstruatie kan meerdere redenen hebben, heb je bijvoorbeeld de laatste tijd last van stress? Dit kan een oorzaak zijn van een menstruatie die niet komt.

Heb je zelf enige vorm van anticonceptie? Slik je bijvoorbeeld de pil of heb je onveilige seks gehad? In het laatste geval is een zwangerschap mogelijk, dan zou je nog eens kunnen testen of naar je huisarts gaan en vragen om een test, deze zijn over het algemeen wat betrouwbaarder dan de testjes die je in de winkel kan kopen.

Succes!

----------


## karinaaa

ik heb 2wk examens gehad.. kan zijn door stress
ik neem de pil al maanden niet omdat het mijn cholesterol te hoog stijgt door de pil!
en ja ik heb een paar keer onveilig seks gehad.. maar nooit zwanger geraakt! mn jongen heeft trage zwemmers zeg ik altijd  :Smile:  dus is het een raadsel.. ik ga even wachten tot volgende week nog een test doen en eventueel bloedtest..
dank u wel 
groetjesss

----------


## dotito

Zoals Sylvia, al aanhaalt kan het best door de stress komen, anders gewoon je bloed is laten nakijken, daar kunnen ze alles uit halen. Vraag voor de zekerheid om je prolactine is te laten checken.
Dat is een hormoon dat je oestrogene regelt(kort uitgelegt)
Ik heb dat destijds meegemaakt, heb mijn maandstonden ook maanden niet gehad door een prolactenoom.
Is niet gezegd dat het dat is, maar je kan het laten checken.

Groetjes en beste.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Karinaa,

Misschien ligt het probleem idd wel bij wat Dotito hierboven mij al aanhaald.
Anders zou je altijd even langs de huisarts gaan, van onveilige seks kún je zwanger raken, het kan dus altijd een keer gebeuren, ook als je zelf denkt dat je vriend 'trage zwemmers' heeft. Haha weet zoiezo niet hoe je daarbij komt, maar hou er dus rekening mee dat er wel een kans op zwangerschap bestaat. Gewoon even langs de huisarts gaan en de situatie uitleggen!

Mocht je nou niet zwanger willen worden zou ik je toch aanraden om gebruik te maken van condooms of een andere vorm van anticonceptie als je de pil niet meer slikt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## karinaaa

heyy
ja ik ga woensdag nog een test doen.. en als het nog negatief is>>> bloed laten trekken... maar wat ik raar vind dat mn borsten zo gevoelig zn, soms voel ik me misselijk, en als ik de geur van vis ruikt da moet kokhalsen en vroeger had ik dat niet!! pff we zullen zien.. ik zou het niet erg vinden als ik zwanger zou zn hé. het is altijd welkom! 
groetjjeess

----------


## christel1

karinaaa, 
Het is wel een ingewikkeld verhaal wat je hier schrijft. Trage zwemmers enzo, ik moet er van lachen. Wanneer heb je die eerste test gedaan ? Vlak na het uitblijven van je maandstonden of wat later, want in het begin kan de test negatief zijn maar kan je toch zwanger zijn omdat er nog niet genoeg zwangerschapshormonen zijn om de test positief te laten kleuren. Misschien toch de test nog eens herover doen en zien wat dan de uitslag is... en als het welkom is dan is het nog zo geen ramp eigenlijk. Kan ook van stress zijn of van te vermageren indien dit het geval zou zijn. 
Mijn ma heeft toen ze zwanger was van mij en mijn zus nog 3 maanden haar maandstonden gehad, dat was ook al iets raars... 
Ben benieuwd....

----------


## ikke64

Hihi,

Mijn moeder was alleen de eerste 6 maanden van haar zwangerschappen regelmatig. En dat van ons alle 3. Daarom heen zat er tot wel 2 maanden tussen de menstruaties.

Gr Ikke

----------


## karinaaa

hoi
merci om te antwoorden op mn vraag.. 
ik heb gisteren mijn regels gekregen..het zal van de stress geweest zn, denk ik.
alvast bedankt 
groetjeessssss

----------

